# Finale / website problems



## FrozeN (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry this is way OOT but...

1) I can't deauthorize Finale (haven't tried authorizing yet, but thanks to Andrew of the Finale team for manually resetting it for me)
2) I can't login to the Finale website (where I can download patches and order upgrades) 
3) I can't login to My Stuff in customer support too. (I used my friend's machine which is running in Vista to send the request to maunally deauthorize Finale)

I have 4 computers and all running Windows XP Home. Tried Firefox 3, IE6 and Mozilla and none of them worked (for problems 2 & 3).

I have no problem browing the Finale website and logging in the forums though (obviously! :tongue: ) EDIT : Ok it seems I can't post anything in the Finale forums too......

It should not be a firewall/anti-virus problem coz there is one machine I just did a clean Windows install and tried it prior to installing firewall and AV.

Any ideas or hints where should I troubleshoot too?

Thanks so much!
Frankie


----------



## Jaap (Sep 25, 2008)

I checked it and I could log in without problems on my account on finalemusic.com

Using firefox 3.0 and checked it also with Google Chrome (haven't checked it with IE)

I didn't register for the forums, but I quickly registered to check if it would work for me and I could post a reply without problems.

I have no clue where you should go to solve it, but maybe you find it good to know that the site is actually working.


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Jaap

Thanks for your reply..... actually what makes it worse is that I can't even email Finale about this problem!!! :shock: 

Or does anyone here know a direct email to any Finale tech/website guy? I can't use anything online to submit a question query, whatever...

Thanks
Frankie

*EDIT *: *Or can someone kind enough to cross-post my original post on the Finale forums please?*


----------



## Jaap (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Frankie,

I made a post on the finale forums with a link to this topic. 

I hope it will help you out!

You can find the topic on the finale forum here:

http://forum.makemusic.com/default.aspx?f=5&m=236423


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks so much Jaap!!! I can post on the finale forums now, cant login to website still though, not sure what was changed :? 

Cheers,
Frankie


----------

